# Help 2ndInit and Bootmenu



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

I am using MIUI4D2G, version 216 of BeansTown106, and found that the file init.rc that is loaded at startup, is found in system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc and not the file that is in system/etc/hijack-boot.zip ... I reach this conclusion because I have been reviewing and playing with the files init.rc, and the changes I make to the file hijack-boot.zip/newboot/init.rc do not run, but if I modify the file system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc if changes are implemented ..

My question is: I can remove the file hijack-boot.zip? and work with the file system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc?

so I can work with the correct files, and I can repair the recovery of bootmenu?

I hope someone can give me an idea of how bootmenu works ...

thank you very much.

Edit: I already tried uninstalling the bootmenu, if I avoid the bootmenu run, the file itself runs system/etc/hijack-boot.zip/newboot/init.rc


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> I am using MIUI4D2G, version 216 of BeansTown106, and found that the file init.rc that is loaded at startup, is found in system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc and not the file that is in system/etc/hijack-boot.zip ... I reach this conclusion because I have been reviewing and playing with the files init.rc, and the changes I make to the file hijack-boot.zip/newboot/init.rc do not run, but if I modify the file system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc if changes are implemented ..
> 
> My question is: I can remove the file hijack-boot.zip? and work with the file system/bootmenu/2ndinit/init.rc?
> 
> ...


im curious on the inner workings of bootmenu also as i would like to put dif roms other than miui with the bootmenu so what u are saying is the init rc that is in the hijack is what u need to switch to bootmenu to put a dif rom on?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Something like that, to put bootmenu to a different rom just copy all files within hijack-boot.zip inside the folder 2nd-init that is in system / bootmenu, and you no longer need the file hijack-boot.zip .... you copy the bootmenu binary in system / bin, delete the original binary logwrapper, and rename the binary bootmenu as logwrapper ... you must also copy the 01systctl in etc / init.d .. with this we must have bootmenu inside another rom ... and deletes the original 2nd-init of that rom ... if you want to use the option to reboot-into-recovery with cat.jpg you must keep the original file hijack-boot.zip as you disable the bootmenu to use the cat.jpg option 

I hope you understand me lol ... you speak Spanish? .. I send you my email on PM ..


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Copying 01sysctl make NO sense whatsoever. I havent looked at that specific script but the majority of the sysctl scripts are nothing more than "sysctl -p".


----------

